# Swissvax Tour latest



## silky (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi All

I am a newbie, I purchased my TT in November last year, and if I had waited a couple of months I would have been interested in leg's (long story something to do with the wife and money). Anyway, I have had the pleasure of meeting Dave and have had him work on my baby (and I don't mean the wife :x ). I was able to jump the queue because some of you have not been answering your phones. After seeing a couple of my pics I hope you will be encouraged to stay close to your phones.

Lee thanks for the comms, Dave thanks for the tips (you must really get tired of people asking the same questions huh?) Thanks for letting me know the TT that is the competition for daveg, Wicked 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

looking good, now it's the hard bit trying to keep it like that


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

silky said:


> Hi All


 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## silky (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the coms

This use to be me 5 years ago before being loud and different became Chavie


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

great looking car!

How did he get the exhausts so clean?


----------



## silky (Mar 18, 2008)

VIROSOL :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

silky said:


> VIROSOL :wink:


Nearly right Steve...ends with "SOL" though :wink:

AUTOSOL is your friend 

Good to meet you (you kept me gainfully employed!) Nice pics too and the coffee wasn't bad either 

Dave


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice.... [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> silky said:
> 
> 
> > VIROSOL :wink:
> ...


i used the virosol, used it neat with a very soft wire wool, came up like new!


----------

